# How to wire light fixture to extension cord?



## hollymartin (Nov 3, 2012)

is it really possible? I have a pot-like light fixture. Is it really possible to take an old extension cord with the 2 wires and make it like a swag lamp? Is it possible?

All replies would be highly appreciated.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Possible- sure.

Wise, no
Safe, no
Code complaint, no

Should you do it? *NO*


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I assume you want to plug in this lamp, not hardwire it, and that it will not be installed on a box in the ceiling. In that case, building codes have nothing to do with this. You could most certainly use an extension cord. But two-prong plugs are polarized (one prong is wider than the other) so you would have to be sure to properly connect the two wires to the lamp. That's where rjniles' advice comes in - if you don't know how to figure that out, don't do it.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

md2lgyk said:


> I assume you want to plug in this lamp, not hardwire it, and that it will not be installed on a box in the ceiling. In that case, building codes have nothing to do with this. You could most certainly use an extension cord. But two-prong plugs are polarized (one prong is wider than the other) so you would have to be sure to properly connect the two wires to the lamp. That's where rjniles' advice comes in - if you don't know how to figure that out, don't do it.


The poster is talking about a pot like fixture: I read that as a recessed fixture and should not be connected with an extension cord. If it is truly a light fixture it will have a UL listing and should not be modified for use with an extension cord.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

I guess you're too young to remember swag lights (very popular in the 1970s). They are not fixtures. They are lamps that plug into the wall and are suspended from a hook in the ceiling, usually by a decorative chain.

I understand about the U.L. listing, but if this was properly done it wouldn't be unsafe. It's done all the time with antique lamps and chandeliers.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

A pot light is not a swag lamp.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jbfan said:


> A pot light is not a swag lamp.


Read the original post. The OP wants to make a swag lamp. But you are right - the OP needs to clarify what is meant by a "pot-like light fixture." In my experience, most people not electrically savvy refer to pot lights as recessed lights. For all we know, this could be about a lamp that looks like a teapot.


----------



## Blondesense (Sep 23, 2008)

The OP should come back and clarify.

If they do want to make a swag lamp, not hardwired at all, there are kits available.
http://www.lowes.com/pd_387262-1811...pl=1&currentURL=?Ntt=swag+lamp+kit&facetInfo=

For safety's sake, the weight of the fixture should be supported by a chain. The electrical cord (kit or extension cord) should not be holding the weight.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

md2lgyk said:


> Read the original post. The OP wants to make a swag lamp. But you are right - the OP needs to clarify what is meant by a "pot-like light fixture." In my experience, most people not electrically savvy refer to pot lights as recessed lights. For all we know, this could be about a lamp that looks like a teapot.


That may be true, but you can not use an extension cord, you would have to use lamp cord.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

jbfan said:


> That may be true, but you can not use an extension cord, you would have to use lamp cord.


Yes, you're right.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

md2lgyk said:


> I guess you're too young to remember swag lights (very popular in the 1970s).


That gives me a good laugh:laughing: ( I was born in the early 40's and remember my dad installing 2 wire without ground cloth Romex.)


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I remember when gas was $0.25/gal....phone #'s were prefixed with the name of the CO "Butler 2315", radios with tubes....cliping playing cards to back of your bike so the flapped on the spokes....no seatbelts in cars.....men wore real hats.....out houses were common....milk was delivered to your front door....and pot lights were wired with what ever you had handy....


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

phone #'s were prefixed with the name of the CO "Butler 2315"

It was the name of the phone exchange. They rarely, if ever, coincided with the county name.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Oso954 said:


> phone #'s were prefixed with the name of the CO "Butler 2315"
> 
> It was the name of the phone exchange. They rarely, if ever, coincided with the *county name*.


No...."CO" means Central Office.....where the phone switch gear is located


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Wow, is everybody here a geezer? I thought at 65 I was old. Guess not.


----------



## AllanJ (Nov 24, 2007)

The light fixture equipped with a cord and plug may not be "permanently" installed but could be set up as a portable fixture that is hung on the ceiling as a swag fixture. It would be tricky starting off with a pot light or can light since this would have to be built into a box that can dissipate the heat given off by the fixture.

Originally when telephoning between exchanges you went through the operator and named the destination exchange plus a (usually) 3 or 4 digit number for the called party's phone. When they went to dialing, some exchanges had to be renamed because the first two (sometimes three) letters had to be chosen from the 24 letters A-P and R-Y and not duplicate the number equivalent (A, B, and C correspond to 2) for any other exchange. Sometimes the town name would be the exchange name, sometimes the name of a nearby river might be used.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

I can remember when gas was 13.9 cents per gallon, so there!:laughing:

Who is the oldest codger here? I am 69 (yeah I know but this is a family site).


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

md2lgyk said:


> Wow, is everybody here a geezer? I thought at 65 I was old. Guess not.


 :laughing: well you are older than me........(but not by much) I remember 25 cent gas and $1.00 movies.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Missouri Bound said:


> :laughing: well you are older than me........(but not by much) I remember 25 cent gas and $1.00 movies.


And popcorn was 10 cents a box.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Ok....some of you guys are old geezeres........I'm 56 going on 20......but I have the younger wife.....she is 16 years younger than me....



edit.....did we do a good job of hijacking this thread?


----------



## TheBobmanNH (Oct 23, 2012)

You guys make me feel better about my 32 years


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

UH, move one chair over and allow me to join you "md2lgyk, I'm 63 1/2.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

ddawg16 said:


> Ok....some of you guys are old geezeres........I'm 56 going on 20......but I have the younger wife.....she is 16 years younger than me....


Aah, a "trophy wife." Well done. Mine's a trophy as well, though only three years younger than me. Still don't comprehend how she's put up with me for 28 years. As for hijacking the thread, age and deceit beats youth and inexperience every time LOL.


----------

